# Nass RAW - 8/26/09



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2009)

Good ride from a new starting spot tonight after work.  Started at the top fat kid climb and did the downhill to hinman, then down to johnnycake climb, down through the orchard to the new little tyke ST and back to Scoville via the twisties, then cemetery to fat kid and done.

I finally cleared a few sections on the JC climb that have been getting me, so that was nice.  Also felt really strong all the through the cemetery to the point just before the techyish stretch at the end.  Got effed up on the second section in there but would have made the rest, except that I had to dab right before the last hard section when Greg got hung up in front of me.  I finally made it over that stupid root between the trees at the end of that section, pretty stoked about that.  Usually I hit it and my rear tire just spins and I stop.  This time I attacked it with authority and managed to power over it with no slippage at all.

The fat kid climb really kicked my ass, I couldn't keep my front tire down just before getting to that rock that everyone has trouble with and got thrown off course into the woods without ever even getting to it.  I'll get it one of these days.

Nice to see Greg out again and a pleasure to ride with Woodcore as always.  We had a pretty good pace with just the right amount of stopping and chit chat, IMHO.  Good way to end the day.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good ride! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 26, 2009)

Great ride tonight Gentlemen!! :beer:

The loop came in at 7.5 miles with a healthy 1350 feet of climbing and without seeing a black bear.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2009)

Exactly what I needed. Felt pretty strong despite the head cold. Nice to ride out of new starting points. Changes the same old trails into a different ride. Ending with the FKC was interesting. Almost cleared it clean fire road to fire road, but the last ledge denied me again...


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2009)

To elaborate a bit:

Starting with the ridge ride and Cornwall downhill was fun. I dabbed at that first techy section after the forest access road. From there made it clean up over the ridge, down the short scramble, back up that next rocky outcropping, down it, and then down the sketchy downhill. Also went from Cornwall to 69 non-stop and cleared the north end of Hinman over the Stone wall too. I was psyched with the consistent riding yesterday evening.

Hinman and then up Johnnycake wasn't too bad. I fell back on the descent down into the orchard and in the Scov twisites as I kept having to futz with the seat. Once in the cemetery, Brian was off like a shot. I caught up to WoodCore, but neither of us could catch Brian. By the time we reached the point he finally decided to stop, we were expecting him to be grilling burgers. :lol:

Like Brian said, I got hung up on the cemetery tech section once. Then on to the FKC which was not much of a problem right up to the last ledge. Brian commented that it seems even more washed out. That could be. The root in there is really exposed and has been throwing me off my line into the woods on the left lately.

Anyway, great loop from an interesting starting point. Miller Road is definitely another good parking option. Will be fun to incorporate some soccer field area riding into the Northeast end of the Lamson loop.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2009)

Other than the fact you have to climb back up to the very top of Nassahegan at the end of the ride I like this starting location! 

I had a decent ride last night, was pumped to finally man-up and roll all the rocky/sketchy downhills towards Cornwall Road for the first time ever! Despite struggling a little on the north end of the Hinman I managed to get my sh*t back together and roll the rest of the ride smoothly with confidence and speed. Regardless, there was no way in hell that I was keeping up with Brian out through the Cemetery twisties. Can't say that I've ever seen Brian ride that fast before! Nicely done!!! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos guys!  It felt great to have everything click like that, especially with you two since I've done a lot of trying to keep up with each of you all season.  It was nice to be out front for once, instead of trying to keep up.  I bobbled a few times in that stretch, but I was mostly in some sort of zone, pretty cool. :beer:


----------

